# Let's indulge our fantasies, materialistic things you would like to own !!



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Life can be a downer. Many times it feels like we will never be able to afford our hobbies

No item mentioned is too nerdy or weird. Let's just indulge in some fantasy...unload a bit.

I will go.

1) I would like to have a complete home gym room in my house, fully equiped with weights for almost any exercise, a treadmill and a bike...and I would like to have this at least by aged 35, if not earlier. I would ideally like to have at least 10 yrs of my life able to use it comfortably.

2) I would like to have an ART ROOM...with guitars, keyboard a drumset and a table for painting or drawing.

3) I would like a bookshelf with a complete collection of Stephen King's works, including the entire DARK TOWER series.

4) I would like a set of Transformers figures from the Michael Bay Movie series ...the figures with the most accurate transformations and designs...IE the leader class figures of Optimus Prime and Megatron..and whatever else looks screen accurate in both modes.

5) I would like to be able to afford a small boat for fishing


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

I'd like to own an entire square block where mine would be the only house. It would have a lot of trees on it for privacy and a steel fence around it.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Maslow said:


> I'd like to own an entire square block where mine would be the only house. It would have a lot of trees on it for privacy and a steel fence around it.


nice :grin2:


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

a massive amount of land. a tiny house.


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

(1) A cabin-home in a pine tree forest

(2) A personal theatre/gaming room with a popcorn machine

(3) A solid book collection and bookshelf space. I'm basically kidding myself because I barely read anymore but why not

(4) Idk. I'll edit later if I think of more


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

VIncymon said:


> Life can be a downer. Many times it feels like we will never be able to afford our hobbies
> 
> No item mentioned is too nerdy or weird. Let's just indulge in some fantasy...unload a bit.
> 
> ...


That one at least wouldn't be hard to get - or very expensive, depending on what editions you were happy with. If they were Reprints it wouldn't have to cost much at all. Just use a site like abebooks.com.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

1. An underwater lair research facility where I can create genetically modified sea monsters study marine biology.
2. A power suit. Like Iron Man's, only cool.
3. A robot army.
4. I was going to say a large doll collection, but let's be honest: those are going to be tiny, humanoid robots.
5. I already have a pretty big book collection, but at least part of my underwater lair research facility is going to be a big ****ing library.
6. And I wouldn't mind owning a copy of most of the comic books published up until about the end of the 80s.
7. An art gallery. I won't be selfish, though. I don't need to own the Mona Lisa or anything.
8. A very large walk-in closet. With separate rooms for shoes, bags, gowns, etc. One never knows when they'll get the urge to take the stealth jet to the city for a night at the opera.
9. And a well-stocked kitchen with modern appliances. And a chef, ofc, because I can't cook worth a damn. A robot cook would probably be acceptable. Oh! And a robot butler!
10. Possibly an arena for robot gladiators. Possibly fighting genetically modified sea monsters. (I'm undecided about that one.)

I'm sure I could keep thinking up more and more stuff, but this should keep me busy for a bit.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh man, if I were to really indulge myself, I'd buy a copy of Vincent L. Wimbush and Richard Valantasis's 1995 book: "Ascetism".


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

When I saw this thread earlier I couldn't think of anything, and it is difficult since I'm mostly operating on 'I'd like to not feel pain/don't really want anything'

But a swimming pool (outdoors,) maybe with a waterslide, also I guess if really unrealistic fantasies a waterpark to myself because they're so packed full of people and don't want to spend more time queuing than doing water stuff (I've only been to one once.)

Some kind of elven tree house:

https://lotr-sounds.ambient-mixer.c...6/f/86f796bd79dbcebb458f755ed5e7e819_full.jpg

A secret bookcase door.

Living near the sea would be cool too, somewhere where there aren't many people around. I'd also like to be able to go swimming in the sea, without having to worry about keeping an eye on stuff on the beach that might get stolen.

Stuff like this is cool too:

https://assets.atlasobscura.com/med...2ZXJ0IiwiLXF1YWxpdHkgODEgLWF1dG8tb3JpZW50Il1d

Has to be creepily decaying obviously.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

I want airconditioning for the whole house LOL....this tropical sun is a killer !


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I'd like a 3 bedroom apartment in a tower in the middle of the city - actually in a few cities. Plus a few other places to get the rent from of course.

One of the apartments on the top of the Westin Hotel would be good too - then you can get room service to help if you're feeling lazy.

Couple of decent cars - I'm not into fancy cars, I used to like them but now I couldn't care less. Just something functional.

More books obviously - some pre-1500 stuff, and some other things I like. I wouldn't really want anything too valuable in my place - I'd be too worried about it. Just a few things to look at occasionally.

Gold and bearer bonds in a vault at the bank.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Achieved most of my dreams.

One world record I would like to acheive and learnt enough to know how to set it up to acheive it.

But will I is another story.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Hmmm. I don't know. TBH, most of my wants and desires are actually fairly down to earth and easily obtainable to the average person with a halfway decent job. The catch is that I'm not one of them so I am forever doomed to wish I was at least average in terms of what I can afford. Every single time I come to a point where I need something that costs more than a few dollars I have to try and figure out how to get an equivalent substitute for like 20% of the price of what it would normally cost.

I suppose I enjoy looking at really extravagant things like exotic sports cars and yachts and so forth but I'm not really that guy. If I could afford a yacht I'd probably be tempted to buy it but would balk in the end because I know the value of money all too well and I know what I can live with. And frankly, yacht ownership (even if you can afford it) seems like it would be a nightmare.

I don't even know why I'm talking about that, TBH. I guess because I have some odd fascination with boats and ships (even though I have hardly ever even been on anything fancier than an inflatable raft or a canoe). 

Anyway, yeah. My material wants are what most people would identify as basic necessities. I would like to be able to just exist have have a few basic things, reasonable comfort and not have people taking advantage of my fragile mental state for the rest of my life. That's just how far down I am. The basic necessities of life are luxuries to me. I am basically a homeless man who someone took pity on and let me stay in an empty room in their house and allows me to have basic meals and the bare minimum of medical care. And even that is extravagant compared to what the average person would encounter if they were anything like me. I'm aware of that.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

its materialistic because i want to reduce people to material possessions. i'd like to travel to a time when humans can be possessions and i can have some slaves and be loved through my freeing of said slaves via my amazing morals but somehow this love only serves to enslave the freed slaves even more, because under no circumstances do i want to lose any power or give up power unless it nets a greater power in the end. so i can live out my days as a shining example of goodness even though its actually pretty disgusting.

its not so good now, when children are the only humans really able to be possessions, but they aren't really traded very often. and i only want children also to live through some moralistic ideal of self sacrifice and moral elevation as a wholesome savior of the damned sub-human children. this always has a super unrealistic fairy tale ending. their getting better and becoming fully human always coincides with my getting better and becoming fully human. in actuality, i'm sure the constant presence and pressure to look after them, a dirty forced kind of intimacy - exactly the kind of thing i hate with flatmates and colleagues, forced to be around each other, leading to resentment and hatred from me. this would never go well.

and of course i'm against slavery generally. idk why taboo - and ideologically opposite to what i believe in - things are generally what i fantasise about. but my beliefs are usually about things other people do that i don't like, and i want to have power over those people.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

This was inspired by the person who wrote this reddit post I'm quoting (inspired is the wrong word really I literally copied and pasted, I would actually change various details like I'd definitely need a dick at least occasionally and the ability to shapeshift, and I've forgotten parts of this post though I read it earlier so there might be other bits I want to change too, but you get the idea/direction.) and your threads on this forum, also every neoreactionary that posts ****. Also this guy. Also inspired by some soundbyte from a filthy frank video it also seems weirdly on point now given the post above me so I guess was also inspired by continuing a theme in this thread:



> I fantasize a lot about living in a female dominant world. Only woman and effeminate gay men are permitted to live in this world. Men are only tolerated as a source of sperm.
> 
> My current fantasy involves a moon colony. In the 2050s, billionaires begin to establish colonies on the moon. These colonies were entirely self-governing.
> 
> ...


Ah man, I can't actually post this. I want to but I've already broken a bunch of rules, and this isn't 18+ so basically

look up the subreddit MEFetishism and look for the post female dominant world.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

A special mirror that makes me look good.

A lava gun but I'll settle for a flamethrower. 

A butler. Is that a possession? Lol.

A crocodile. 

Infinite supply of chocolate.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

A house in a mountain forest.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm not super materialistic. What I want more than anything is a home and car I own outright. Maybe a second home as an income property, but otherwise nothing really. I can def get super detailed into the home I want though. Um, maybe clothes and most up to date phone and laptop?

Anything else I want is more experience based- various classes and lessons like piano, guitar, vocal, dance, muay thai, French, traveling, going to musicals, just things I enjoy. Therapy. Money no object though, I'd go back for a PhD in clinical psych.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Hmmm. I don't know. TBH, most of my wants and desires are actually fairly down to earth and easily obtainable to the average person with a halfway decent job. The catch is that I'm not one of them so I am forever doomed to wish I was at least average in terms of what I can afford. Every single time I come to a point where I need something that costs more than a few dollars I have to try and figure out how to get an equivalent substitute for like 20% of the price of what it would normally cost.
> 
> I suppose I enjoy looking at really extravagant things like exotic sports cars and yachts and so forth but I'm not really that guy. If I could afford a yacht I'd probably be tempted to buy it but would balk in the end because I know the value of money all too well and I know what I can live with. And frankly, yacht ownership (even if you can afford it) seems like it would be a nightmare.
> 
> ...


 @WillYouStopDave

Well, fantasy is the point of this thread man. Fantasy without judgement, without thinking of monetary limits etc...

You keep saying that *your material wants are what most ppl would call basic.*..I swear you rephrase that sentiment 5 times in this post without actually listing what those wants are.

Just give it a shot man, say what it is that you would like, and try not to limit yourself to your current life situation.

:serious: I find it a bit therapeutical to sometimes daydream about things I would like to have without the constant nagging of "I will never have enough money to afford xyz" .... the point of this thread isn't "I will never have enough money.." ....its just....light hearted fantasizing.

:drunk try it man... it is ok to want stuff. It's Ok to indulge in a little selfish fantasy once in a while.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

-A modest size home with a workshop for woodworking, and another for automotive. Storage space onsite for vehicles etc. 



-An income that can support that, and offer time to indulge these things. 



I would not ask for anything else if I couldn't get it on my own..


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

DarrellLicht said:


> -A modest size home with a workshop for woodworking, and another for automotive. Storage space onsite for vehicles etc.
> 
> -An income that can support that, and offer time to indulge these things.
> 
> I would not ask for anything else if I couldn't get it on my own..


I totally dig that man ! That's all I want too man basically a job with hours and income level that allows me to indulge in my hobbies.

I can see it now.. @DarrellLicht comes home...has a lazy Sunday breakfast...spends the afternoon working on some car....yea awesome !

Just like I can imagine myself waking up on a Saturday, going to my in house gym...getting a good workout...bathe and spend the rest of the day playing guitar.


----------



## Erroll (Jan 18, 2016)

andy1984 said:


> its materialistic because i want to reduce people to material possessions. i'd like to travel to a time when humans can be possessions and i can have some slaves and be loved through my freeing of said slaves via my amazing morals but somehow this love only serves to enslave the freed slaves even more, because under no circumstances do i want to lose any power or give up power unless it nets a greater power in the end. so i can live out my days as a shining example of goodness even though its actually pretty disgusting.
> 
> its not so good now, when children are the only humans really able to be possessions, but they aren't really traded very often. and i only want children also to live through some moralistic ideal of self sacrifice and moral elevation as a wholesome savior of the damned sub-human children. this always has a super unrealistic fairy tale ending. their getting better and becoming fully human always coincides with my getting better and becoming fully human. in actuality, i'm sure the constant presence and pressure to look after them, a dirty forced kind of intimacy - exactly the kind of thing i hate with flatmates and colleagues, forced to be around each other, leading to resentment and hatred from me. this would never go well.
> 
> and of course i'm against slavery generally. idk why taboo - and ideologically opposite to what i believe in - things are generally what i fantasise about. but my beliefs are usually about things other people do that i don't like, and i want to have power over those people.


So you want to be God :smile2:

Wow, Andy. I think this post is a masterpiece of frank self examination, and I understand it well. I, too, am always fighting the temptation to treat people as possessions. And I love being appreciated for things that I do, that I consider kind and good. And I recognize that these are character faults.

I should be able to look at a beautiful person and delight in their beauty without wanting it for myself. I should be thankful that I am in a position to help someone in some way, not taking delight in how good I am. Those are ways of appreciating life that really don't require help from someone else, but give help to someone else, and it feels good.

Anyway, loved the post.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

VIncymon said:


> @WillYouStopDave
> 
> Well, fantasy is the point of this thread man. Fantasy without judgement, without thinking of monetary limits etc...
> 
> ...


 I don't have any specific material wants that are not intrinsically related to basic survival. I really can't think of anything I'd call exotic. Particularly nothing that is out of the reach of someone with a halfway decent job. Like I said. I guess most people would say they'd like some kind of expensive car or something. I don't see cars the way most people do. To me I just see them as depreciating assets that you have to fight with to maintain their utility and their fancy nature.

Same thing with a house or whatever. There's no point in fancy. There's a basic level of functionality and durability and beyond that you're just painting it with gold for the sake of it.

So that's it. I said what I meant. I don't even think I'd really want to own an ordinary house. If money were no object I'd want to rent a normal house out in the sticks somewhere and lease a normal car and trade it in every few years so as to not have to **** with trying to maintain basic functionality of something I just see as a box to get me from one place to another.

Oh. I'd like to have a new computer every so often.

I didn't say it isn't OK to want stuff. Just that I can't think of anything extravagant I'd really want.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

A home with a fully equipped recording studio and loads of instruments, also a cottage near water with the same, probably in the mountains somewhere. I don’t think I’d need much more than that but if I think of something I’ll come back


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

A dishwasher, washer and dryer, and sound-proof ceiling/walls.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> VIncymon said:
> 
> 
> > @WillYouStopDave
> ...


Good for you mate !


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

*LEGO!!!!!!!!!!!*

Another hobby of mine I would like to persue is lego ...

I would hope to have enough disposable income one day to do something like this






OR this





Oh yes....if I have enough money to afford to buy enough lego to work on a project like above....I will be very happy.


----------

